# ADA substrates and dojo loaches



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with dojo loaches and corys and the ADA aquasoil and powersand? 

I am going to redo my 75g tank and have 6 spotted cory's and 3 dojo loaches, and one kuhli loach who I never see. I figure the cory's and their barbels should be fine with the substrate, but I know my loaches like to burrow and hide in my sand substrate. 

Will the loaches be ok with this substrate?

Thank you!

Jeremy


----------

